# Bugs!



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

This time of year the front of the car and wing mirrors collect a good sample of invertebrates! Without clay barring, polishing and re waxing every week what do you recommend that will clean off the bug stains left behind by normal washing? 

The car is Kuro Black so I don't want to rub the paintwork too hard and I don't want anything that will take off the expensive wax!!


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

forget the wax and have modesta BC-05 or crystal serum applied to the car.End of problems and soooo easy to clean :chuckle:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

auto finesse citrus power is your friend


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

pwpro said:


> auto finesse citrus power is your friend


Thanks, I'll give it a go!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Check out a clay mitt too.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a go!


never a problem sir 

just mist a little over a minute or two before washing and it will soften then up nicely 

an old trick is to soak an old beach towel through and leave for ten minutes before washing 

its only blood and guts after all


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I usually get rid of the bugs using insect remover.
Google "insect remover". 
Soak the bugs, leave it on for a couple of minutes and they wash right off.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried citrus power, it helps but still requires some rubbing to remove the baked on grime which i hate to do on Kuro black!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I find sticking to 50mph helps :chuckle:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> I tried citrus power, it helps but still requires some rubbing to remove the baked on grime which i hate to do on Kuro black!


i feel your pain brother 

have you tried the wet towel trick as above first to soften them up as much as possible ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

pwpro said:


> i feel your pain brother
> 
> have you tried the wet towel trick as above first to soften them up as much as possible ?


No will give it a go.

I normally soak the car, snow foam and rinse and then spray it on and leave it for 5 mins then wash with mit and two bucket.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> No will give it a go.
> 
> I normally soak the car, snow foam and rinse and then spray it on and leave it for 5 mins then wash with mit and two bucket.


Try spraying it on before the snow foam for a double hit


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> No will give it a go.
> 
> I normally soak the car, snow foam and rinse and then spray it on and leave it for 5 mins then wash with mit and two bucket.


so your putting the citrus power on a wet car ?

if so you are instantly diluting it - put it on when the car is dry and allow to dwell before foaming you should get better results 

paul


----------

